# Hotels near Victoria International Airport (YYJ)



## LisaH (Aug 30, 2007)

Does anyone have recommendation for a hotel near YYJ just for one night? It would be great if the hotel also offers free shuttle. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## eal (Aug 30, 2007)

Sidney Waterfront Inn, ask for a deluxe waterfront room, comes with kitchenette and fireplace.

http://sidneywaterfront.vancouverisle.com/


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Does anyone have recommendation for a hotel near YYJ just for one night? It would be great if the hotel also offers free shuttle.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Victoria airport isn't anywhere near Victoria. Why are you using it?

Most people fly into Vancouver and ferry to Victoria or use a seaplane which bring you right into the downtown Victoria harbor.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll be sailing with my friends around the Gulf Islands. They will pick us up at Van Isle Marina which is in Sidney near YYJ. We only have two-three days to do this so I don't want to take extra time and effort dealing with the ferry. Plus, I'm using miles so flying to YVR or YYJ is the same price


----------



## Blues (Sep 4, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Most people fly into Vancouver and ferry to Victoria or use a seaplane which bring you right into the downtown Victoria harbor.



Interesting.  Pardon my hijacking the thread, but can you expound?  DW & I are in the early stages of considering going to Victoria.  I looked at the BC Ferries web site, and it doesn't look very convenient.  I assume you're talking about the ferry from Tsawwassen to Swartz Bay.  Tsawwassen looks to be a distance from Vancouver -- perhaps it's close to the airport?  And Swartz Bay is in Sidney, also a ways from Victoria.

Can you elaborate?  Also about the seaplanes?  Can I catch a flight to SeaTac and get a seaplane to Victoria, or is that only an option from YVR?  Thanks.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 5, 2007)

Kenmore Air flies 4-6 times a day, from Lake Union (downtown Seattle) to Victoria Harbor (downtown Victoria). There is also the Victoria Clipper which takes you from the Seattle waterfront to Victoria Harbor. (~3.5 hours)   So many people in the greater Seattle area fly or ferry to Victoria.  

PS the airline also has a shuttle from SeaTac to Lake Union, but why not enjoy a day in Seattle before continueing?


----------



## LisaH (Sep 5, 2007)

I took the Clipper before and can attest it's a great ferry. Very relaxed and scenic.


----------

